# Bird in Plainville, MA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We found the previous owner of the bird. He's in CA. Finder talked to him and he "says" he has no idea how the bird got from CA to MA. He does trade/sell birds, but says only with people in CA. Anyway, this is some sort of first generation bird off of birds from Cairo, Egypt. The finders can care for the bird for a while, but would prefer that someone with other pigeons take it. They are supposed to be sending me a picture. I'll post it here when I get it. If interested, contact me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Probably trying to get back to its roots in Egypt and couldn't get a flight out of JFK. Either that or his gyro ain't calibrated properly. Nothin' wrong with his wings, though, eh?

Any idea what kind of Egyptian bird it is? Swift? Have you checked out the current thread by the member "Egyptian swifts"?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know what kind of bird it is. It's got an NPA band on it and the size fits about a bazillion different breeds. Hopefully, they are going to send me a picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got a picture of this bird. Very pretty. NEEDS A HOME ASAP!!!


----------

